#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-15
<thomi> hey barry, how's it going?
<barry> thomi: hiya!  good, and you?
<thomi> barry: excellent - just got back from Kiwi PyCon, which was awesome
<thomi> met Nick Coghlan, who I assume you know
<barry> yep! :)  glad it was fun
<thomi> I also realise I've completely missed the submission deadline for pycon US as well :(
<thomi> ahh well
<barry> thomi: um, i think today (it's still monday here in us/eastern) is the deadline.  i got two submissions in late last week, but i think you could probably get them in now
<thomi> barry: yeah, but I have nothing prepared, and they want a lot of information
<thomi> but... maybe I should cram today and sort something out
<barry> thomi: i pulled something out of my ass in about an hour :)
<thomi> heh
<barry> yeah, definitely go for it
<barry> thomi: i submitted one on packaging for debian, and another on python dbus
<thomi> wow... feeling masochistic huh?
<thomi> python dbus
<thomi> .... needs to die
<barry> yeah, i definitely know more about it than i should admit to in public
<thomi> heh
<thomi> I was thinking of submitting something outlining the 'Robert Collins' testing stack: testtools, subunit, testscenarios, testr.... and why it rocks. What do you think?
<thomi> *or* I could recycle the autopilot talk I gave at KPC last year
<barry> i like them both.  once you do one, it's easy to submit another.  doesn't have to be perfect afaict
<thomi> cool
<thomi> will do that today then
<thomi> anway, I wanted to ask you...
<thomi> *anyway
<thomi> I want to get trv (launchpad.net/trv) into Ubuntu and *maybe* Debian - I think I should start acting like a 'proper' upstream - i.e.- doing real upstream release tarballs, without an embedded debian/ dir
<thomi> I've started by separating my packaging branch out from trunk
<thomi> but now I'm wondering: what's the best place to put a pure-python application release? Pypi doesn't seem like a great fit (since it's an app)... launchpad? somewhere else?
<barry> there are applications on pypi (gtimelog comes to mind), so it's not crazy.  lp is certainly appropriate too
<thomi> and I guess, since I'm packaging for debian I can't upload a universal wheel, right?
<barry> you could of course upload the wheel to pypi, but no, we strictly limit the wheels allowed in debian
<thomi> oh, in case you're interested - photos from the weekend: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/4nitsirk/sets/72157647422343846
<barry> hmm, i think the secure bit is messing with me.  guess i have to log in :/
<cgoldberg> thomi, there's plenty of apps on PyPI.. not just libraries.... I think that's the appropriate place to upload pure-python packages.  It also makes pip install hella easy
<thomi> ok
<thomi> barry: two talks submitted. Now I need to keep my fingers crossed for a while I guess :)
<thomi> barry: or, maybe find someone who's plugged into the paper reviewers to give my talk submissions some extra mojo *winks*
<barry> +1!
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-16
<thomi> barry: My membership to DPMT still hasn't gone through - am I supposed to do something more than just apply? If not, can you poke someone please, or tell me I'm being impatient :D
<barry> thomi: what's your alioth id
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> barry: it seems it's still 'thomir-guest' - even though I confirmed my account, I thought the -guest- part would dissapear?
<barry> thomi: not until you become a DD
<barry> i'll ping p1otr about it
<barry> tho he's euro so probably asleep :)
<thomi> barry: cool - no rush, just thought I should mention
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-18
<jgdx> elopio, hey, I'm trying to test that an element is destroyed. I'm guessing a mix of Eventually and raises, but I can't get it to work.
<jgdx> It needs to wait for it
<jgdx> wait_until_destroyed might work, good call :P
<elopio> jgdx: you got it.
<jgdx> elopio, now I'm struggling with the osk :s
<elopio> jgdx: problems swiping things into view?
<jgdx> elopio, yeah, a Dialog isn't a flickable
<elopio> jgdx: we consider a flickable anything with the flicking property
<elopio> so I guess that Dialog doesn't extend Flickable.
<elopio> how can you swipe it with the finger if it doesn't have the flicking property? which dialog are you working with?
<jgdx> elopio, I'm not swiping anything at the moment
<jgdx> elopio, this dialog https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#line-412
<elopio> jgdx: I mean that if the osk hides things on the dialog, and the dialog is not a flickable, I don't know how can you swipe the dialog with your finger in order to make things visible.
<jgdx> elopio, true
<jgdx> so it's not really autopilot's fault.. it's a broken ui
<elopio> I'm not sure, as I can't find that dialog on the UI. But could be.
<jgdx> elopio, on the phone you mean? No, I'm currently making it :)
<elopio> jgdx: ah, good :)
<elopio> thomi: does this trace ring a bell for you?
<elopio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8370985/
<cgoldberg> elopio, what are you doing to get that error?
<cgoldberg> the error means there is a Content object attached with nothing in it (no bytes to decode)
<thomi> elopio: what cgoldberg said - your content object is 'None', it should be bytes
<thomi> elopio: is it possible that your test is raising an error that returns None from __str__ ?
<elopio> thomi: cgoldberg: I can't reproduce it, so I don't know how None could get there.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-09-14
<balloons> morning veebers
<veebers> Morning balloons, how are you?
<balloons> pretty good for a Monday :-_
<veebers> heh :-)
<balloons> ran into some fun with https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1350532 and friends
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350532 in Autopilot "validate_dbus_object can cause more than one class in the cpo cache" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> but we should talk about more exciting bits. I left a comment on your MP about the reporting
<veebers> balloons: Just saw that and responded. In brief: it shows _all_ uploads with latest at the top, its just the small sample size that makes it seem limited
<balloons> veebers, ohh, is there a live demo?
<veebers> balloons: no there isn't :-\ there should be a dev instance. Perhaps I should put that up somewhere so we can have something to test and review
<balloons> ok, the way you spoke made me think there was
<veebers> balloons: for this I pulled a dump of the live DB and used a local db instance
<balloons> veebers, ack. So are you up to speed on everything more or less now?
<veebers> balloons: Up to speed regarding?
<balloons> veebers, the manual phone testing
<veebers> balloons: I believe so? I've only skimmed your email so far
<veebers> balloons: I see that kissiel is making good process with the checkbox changes to enable the OAuth uploads
